# Griddle Dilemma Solved!!



## Bytor (May 29, 2020)

Well, this post has some photos associated with it.  It's not everyday I get a new piece of equipment...

So, after much analysis, reviews and reading all of the posts, I went with the Blackstone 28" Pro Series and it finally made it to my house today, yay...
Packaging was all good with no signs of any damage, this thing is pretty heavy.  I was "working from home" today, so it ended up taking me over an hour to set it up.  Otherwise, probably would have taken 30 minutes, give or take.  Set it all up and this is what I had.







This model has 4 burners, being fed by two ports, which is actually nice (thanks TNJake for the clarification!)







I took the top off and seasoned the griddle with 4 light coats of Grape Seed oil.  I like this oil because it has a longer branch chain structure and forms a better polymer bond during the heating process.  The lid was pretty easy to remove and re-install.







4 coats later....







As I was putting things together, I couldn't help but notice the cable management for the igniter wires.  Looks to be a 5/8" or 14mm nut tack welded onto the bottom of the griddle frame.......  Pretty ingenious







However, the most puzzling thing about this griddle is that I have seen a reference date of 2004, both on the box and the unit itself.  Now, I'm not thinking this unit was made in 2004, but it does raise my curiosity some.  I do see the Intertek certifications showing 2018, but can't figure out the 2004....  anyone have any ideas on this?













Anyways, this griddle is great and I am very happy to have bought it, thanks all from my previous post for the input.  I will break it in tomorrow with some bacon, what better way, huh?

One last thing.  Since I will be storing this outside, along with my smoker and grills, it will be covered.  I really like using these corner guards on my grills to help prevent the corners from digging into the covers, especially as the covers begin to wear.  These work pretty good and are a cheap fix.







Cheers!


----------



## clifish (May 29, 2020)

Nice, I was looking at that a while ago from walmart, I really like the the fold down top.  I did get a great deal on a 36" camp chef so I grabbed that.  You will love the griddle so many ways to cook stuff.


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2020)

Great addition.     Dont matter the date if it works.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 30, 2020)

Glad I could help. Enjoy and post up some cooks


----------



## RichGTS (May 30, 2020)

Nice piece of equipment! Looks like you nailed the seasoning


----------



## Aledavidov (May 30, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Aledavidov (May 30, 2020)

clifish said:


> Nice, I was looking at that a while ago from walmart, I really like the the fold down top.  I did get a great deal on a 36" camp chef so I grabbed that.  You will love the griddle so many ways to cook stuff.


Great deal , what price we talking about ?


----------



## sawhorseray (May 30, 2020)

Congrats, a beautiful piece of gear, looks like it's built to last. RAY


----------



## radioguy (May 30, 2020)

Have fun with your new toy.  Date code most likely 4th week of 2020 or some variation.

RG


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2020)

Very nice , you'll love it . I have the older 28 " no lid , but sure like the idea of having one . 
I use the cover that fits mine made by Blackstone . Good quality cover , has reinforced corners and a coating on the inside .


----------



## clifish (Jun 1, 2020)

Aledavidov said:


> Great deal , what price we talking about ?


I got a really great deal @$220 at a wholesale club.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jun 1, 2020)

clifish said:


> I got a really great deal @$220 at a wholesale club.
> [/QUOTE
> Great price , thank you sir


----------



## HowlingDog (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice Griddle.  I have one of the lesser Blackstones and love it.  First thing we made on it was buttermilk pancakes, and have not looked back ...

I like that it has 4 actual burners. I though that with two control knobs it would only have two burners.  

I am a little old school and I actually sanded down the surface smooth then applied Crisco instead of oil and we have had nothing stick.  Really pleased with the results.

Enjoy and post some pictures.


----------

